# Wife wants to get me a stocking stuffer.



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

My wife wants to get me a stocking stuffer, so what kind of coyote call would you tell her to get you if you were a beginner with the coyote hunting? I know she won't go for anything too expensive either. :|


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

My favorite call is the Hot Dog by primos it can do what ever you need from howls to distress. They run between 20 and 30 dollars but at payson sports they were 40% off 19.99
I love it and with the cd that comes with it you can get the hang of it quite fast. Also the mastering the art video teaches all the functions alot better.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

The Primos Predator Master Pak is a pretty good deal. It's about $35 at Cabela's but it has two calls (the Hot Dog and the Ki-Yi), and a DVD.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

If you can only get one then I would definately get a howler 1st. The Red Desert Howler is spoz to be real good and not a lot of money. I would feel naked out there without a howler and a rabbit distress though and you can pick up any of several distress calls for around $10.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Lycan said:


> The Primos Predator Master Pak is a pretty good deal. It's about $35 at Cabela's but it has two calls (the Hot Dog and the Ki-Yi), and a DVD.


+1! 8)

sawsman


----------



## TRAPPER23 (Jun 3, 2008)

Foxpros fit in a stocking


----------

